# Brand new to this, where to start?



## nmwriter20 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi there, I'm brand new this whole hobby, I'm fairly expierenced with modeling in general (planes, cars etc...) I also spent a lot of time with warhammer and that type of painting/moddeling as well. My son is really into trains and although he is too young to get into the hobby himself I thought I'd start early so that he can join me when he is old enough. I just have no idea where to start, I suppose I'd like to begin with some kind of small layout but I just have no idea what to begin with, where to buy everything etc... If someone could direct me towards a good place for people just starting out in the hobby that'd be great.


----------



## prr1361(inactive) (Nov 11, 2009)

First what scale/gauge are looking into? O gauge is nice for little fingers (they're a little more durable) HO is smaller and a little more delicate. But gives more room for scenery. O gauge doesn't leave a whole lot of room. But thats part of the fun....expansion. I have some HO stuff but I mainly run O gauge. My Grandpap ran O at christmas. My dad ran HO before I came along. Then I got introduced to the hobby. 27 years later and I'm still into it. Now I'm trying my hand at restoring old stuff from when my dad was a boy. As far as manufacturers, Lionel and MTH both produce O gauge trains. I have no complaints of either one. They both produce "starter sets" they include track, transformer and train. Finally where to buy. Check the local hobby stores also the. Internet. You can get magazines for product reviews, classic toy trains for and model railroader for HO. Thats the best advice I can give


----------



## prr1361(inactive) (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh finally there are other guages. But HO and O seem to be the most popular


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Take a look at the Nat'l Model Railroad Assoc (NMRA) website. They have a nice Beginner's instructional guide ... detailed sub-sections via menu on the right ...

http://www.nmra.org/beginner/

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

NMwriter20, welcome to the forum! May I offer two suggestions?

First, look at your living space and ask yourself, "How much room can I set aside for a model train layout?" That has a whole lot to do with choosing your size.

Second, take your son to a train show or a train store and look at what is available. I think you'll find that some sizes are too small for him and too large for your living space, once you see them running by on the tracks. As others kindly noted, O Gauge and HO (Half of O) are the two most popular gauges: that means there are more cars and accessories available for them. N scale is far better if your space is very limited, though, so give it some thought if you're tight for space.

Finally, let's not rule out the possibility you have a large outdoor space for a permanent layout in the backyard: G scale is larger than O and is designed for outdoor use.

Best wishes, and let us know what you chose!


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree with what everyone says on here. I will especially "second" the idea about space. To me, looking for the space for a model rr layout is a lot like buying real estate...you really have to ask yourself, "How much space do I need, and what do I have to work with?" I think once you have determined how much space you have available, it becomes easier to narrow down what you would like. I would eye up some space that can allow you to expand one day, if you choose.

Chad


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

A second or third... or forth... or what ever has already been said but I wanted to add that O can also be used out doors but you must take care as to the track you buy if you are placing O outside. The steel rails from older Lionel and MTH 3 rail systems are not good choices for out door layouts. Altas makes outdoor safe 2 and 3 rail track systems that use Nickle Silver rails and UV safe ties. O is about the smallest you can safely run outdoors with out constant issues. HO can be blown over by the wind an also a small piece of dirt can derail HO where O and G will just run it over.

Massey


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome!

How old is your son? I'm pretty new to this hobby too but my family always bought me sets as a kid and they were all HO. When I was really young (4-8) I had an O set. I was never able to use N as a kid, I think that was the last set I got (10-12yrs old) and it was just too small.

If you're looking for realism and something you can do in a smaller area I would go with HO. It's also less expensive. If you're really short on space N is great but keep in mind it's tiny (1" tall locomotives). O gauge is great to collect and use with kids because of the brands and size, but for realism and layouts you would need a very large area.


----------

